# Is this accurate?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

While searching for how much a 500 gallon sw tank would cost to run, I stumbled upon this. The Real Cost of a Saltwater Aquarium: Recreating the Ocean - Bloomberg
How accurate do you salty's think it is?


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

$17,334... well I suppose if you got top of the line everything, and I mean everything, maybe. I wouldn't spend that kind of money but... Well let's see, a 500g tank. :fish9: That's not cheap. Then super top of the line computer controlled lighting. Not cheap either. Double extra terrific filtration, skimmer, the works. Not cheap. (great idea though ) Reinforcing your living abode. 500g of water is about 2 tons (4000 lbs. or a small car.) Cost unknown but a lot I'm sure. Ummm, huge amount of live coral, plants, ventilation, hand raised shrimp, etc. etc. etc. Oh, and your own personal Veterinarian. Ok, maybe $17,334. I mean, what the hey. It's only money! *w3 Oh yeah... salt. Gotta have salt!

Ok, seriously. I'm sure you could spend that kind of money if you wanted too but I had a 45g salt tank (fresh at first, then turned to salt) and I didn't more that $200 bucks. Anyway, my guess (and this is a totally uninformed guess) would be more like $5000 to $7000 for the average person. Still a pretty big chunk of money but hey, it is a 500g tank. Be totally cool though. *pc


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually that 17k is for a 90 gallon fish tank.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

90g huh. Ok then, no way. 90g tank with stand, filtration, lighting and all the bells and whistles, $2000ish. Fish, live coral, decorations, stuff, another $2000. Throw another $1000 on for price gouging = $5000ish Oh and personal Vet... priceless


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I knew that was way to much. 17K would be a good number for a 500 gallon but not for a tiny 90 gallon. A 90 gallon is not that tiny but it's not that big either.
If you had a 500 gallon sw tank, would you do the water changes yourself, of hire someone to do it for you? I myself would hire someone cuz I would stock that thing to the MAX with groupers and all them cool fish


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

You and me both. *r2


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah dude, stock it up with a bunch of cool fish. I am actually planning for a couple huge sw tanks one day. Mostly because I want this bad*** shark. It is actually not that cool but I love it. Also for a few other fish. I will get you a list in a second.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok found the stocking list, I am a bit crazy. But who isn't?
Japanese dragon eel (Enchelycore pardalis)
White mouthed moray eel (Gymnothorax meleagris)
Miniatus grouper (Cephalopholis miniata)
Panther grouper (Chromileptes altivelis)
volitan lionfish (Pterois volitans)
California Stingray (Urolophus maculatus)
banded cat shark (Chiloscyllium punctatum)
Horn shark (Heterodontus francisci)

I am getting all of these names from this site
Buy Saltwater Fish & Coral - Marine Fish, Live Coral, Salt Water Aquarium Fish, and Tropical Fish from BlueZooAquatics


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah man, I'll take a stingray. They are way cool. I loved my salt tank but the upkeep was too much. You have to wipe them down every day or salt gets everywhere. And even so it still does anyway, Still, way cool fish. Loved my cleaner shrimp. And I love your idea of a lion fish. They are awesome.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

But dude you have not scratched the surface of saltwater keeping until you have kept a shark. Think about it, a shark would be SO COOL!!!!!!!! Also that stingray is commonly used in touch tanks at big public aquariums


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

brads said:


> 90g huh. Ok then, no way. 90g tank with stand, filtration, lighting and all the bells and whistles, $2000ish. Fish, live coral, decorations, stuff, another $2000. Throw another $1000 on for price gouging = $5000ish Oh and personal Vet... priceless


$5000 for a 90g tank??? No way. Not even close. $2000 for live coral and deco and fish?? Say what? I spent WAY WAY less than you'd possibly imagine for a 240g tank......... Its all in the shopping.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I just saw an anthias sold for 2 grand. The fish world is crazy. But it draws me in and the more I fight it the more I want to give in.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey yall I just found out about tessalata eels and I'm scared. That thing is inches away from being a 10 foot eel. I am 4 inches taller from being 5 foot even(yep 5'4") and That thing could swallow me I bet!!! I would not go near a fully grown one in a tank unless that thing was locked and bolted shut. What a pain it would be to move an eel of that size.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> $5000 for a 90g tank??? No way. Not even close. $2000 for live coral and deco and fish?? Say what? I spent WAY WAY less than you'd possibly imagine for a 240g tank......... Its all in the shopping.


Yeah, so did I. You just have to remember they're trying to sell you something. And make lots of money...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, i hear ya there. To many people get drawn into the new tank with everything deal, and those deals are the worst.
I only spent $300 on an 8'x2'x2' 240g tank. $180 for the stand.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I saw a 125 gallon with a price tag of over a thousand bucks, I'm not sure if it includes the stand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

125 gallon fish tank everything included
Fish tank like new

Do some homework for crying out loud


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> I saw a 125 gallon with a price tag of over a thousand bucks, I'm not sure if it includes the stand.


What, that old thing!?! I'll sell you one, with the stand for $2000 dollars. Today only!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Haha Brads, not with them barbs and goldfish you wont,lol. I saw it at my lfs.My parents don't like for me to go on Craigslist cuz they say there are 2 types of Craigslist. I think she is talking about another one that is for "casual encounters". But you can get some pretty sweet deals on that site.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Craigslist casual encounters!?! You wouldn't *J/D*


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

No I wouldn't but their afraid I would.


----------

